# Sno Way Lexan 6'8" Moldboard dimensions



## dr7197 (Feb 9, 2011)

I recently aquired an older 24G Sno Way Plow, and it needs a moldboard. The plow is 
6' 8" long, 24" high measuring from the cutting edge up to the top of the plow frame.

What size replacement Lexan do I need? Is it 1/16" or 1/8" thick? My guess is that I need 24" X 80" X 1/8". Any advise? BTW, I'd measure the old one if I had the old one!!!

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## pelt35 (Oct 6, 2003)

*sno-way*

Hi I think that if you were to go to Facebook and do a search for a guy named Basher & Son, he will lead you in the right direction. He has all answers pertaining to Sno-way.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

No need to search far LOL you just need the skin correct?

Call Kim 888 448 2464 between 8-3 Eastern standard time Mon-Fri. She can get one shipped to you.


----------

